# Fix Apache hostname error with spaces in hostname?

## happysmash27

Hello! I have the following error in Apache:

[Mon Mar 28 22:09:29.305983 2016] [unique_id:alert] [pid 23280] (EAI 2)Name or service not known: AH01564: unable to find IPv4 address of "Ascended Gentoo-Pig"

AH00016: Configuration Failed

It was fixed by commenting out "LoadModule unique_id_module modules/mod_unique_id.so" but this is neither ideal nor recommended in the official troubleshooting guide. Rather, it recommends adding the hostname to /etc/hosts. According to /bin/hostname, however, my hostname (Ascended Gentoo-Pig) contains spaces, which isn't allowed in /etc/hosts. Is there any way to add this hostname so it works with unique_id_module without crashes? Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## khayyam

 *happysmash27 wrote:*   

> [...] however, my hostname (Ascended Gentoo-Pig) contains spaces, which isn't allowed in /etc/hosts. Is there any way to add this hostname so it works with unique_id_module without crashes?

 

happysmash27 ... see restrictions on valid host names, specifically the paragraph ending "[n]o other symbols, punctuation characters, or white space are permitted."

best ... khay

----------

